# Some random photos!



## Strider

This one was taken at a local museum I was working in the last week. This bench is reaaaaaly old, around 150 years. I don't have the whole picture of it (idiot), but I've taken the most interesting part in the frame. There was an emblem, a coat of arms if you will, in the middle of the bench, depicting Hungarian flag, but Gabriele d'Annunzio )the father of fashism) decided to remove it and yet keep the artwork, when he invaded my city in the late 1910s. I believe, oak. The chainmail carving is out of this world!






This will be one of my next projects- a simple pedal powered leathe bench (?)...More photos where that came from.



Naval AA 20 mm cannon. It was on the bottom of the ocean for a long time, until some jackass decided to take it out and not wash it, leaving it indefinitely to rust and decay. It is now on the way to the military junkyard. I steel feel my back from lifting it (6 guys, all struggling). 









A cosy sofa to shag on? :D



Beer time with Tom... O.o I think no words are necessary!






ž

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Molokai

Looks like we had a great time...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider

That we did, indeed!
I must take a full photo of the bench, it is amazing! Sadly, some are damaged, too- you know how people treat precious things...
Does anyone recognize the lathe-bench? Is it powerful enough to allow turning or is it intended for pottery? Lol! :D
And yes, there is "my" part of the museum. I guess I might call it Zara for men :D

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

Another coffee time with Tom!
Well snakewood time...


 
white ebony...


 
And holly-f!#)@-wood time :D


 
I saw his splendid bangles, he does them good! A wood Bible at least to say! :D


 
Yes, he does have the red bucket in the trunk.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan

Thanks for all the pictures, Loris. It's some very neat stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider

Just another update ;)
Christmas present for my gf's mom. Plumb wood from logs, superb colors! Tools of the trade- Wetterlings axe head and steamed beech handle, by me.


 Split it, hew it.


 Draw it.



Chop it close to the desired shape...


 Make some mistakes and fix them- one "ear" or flare got the sharp end of the axe by accident and got chopped off. 


 Hewing...


 Knife bussiness! I lowe the color pattern. 


 
Homemade spoon knofe, first ever. Made from the leftover chainsaw guide bar lips- the thinnest part, a bit above one mm thick. Too long, to pointy. I got used to cutting whith the left sided spoon knife. Next one will be better. The beech handle is very comfortable.

 It's heat treatment went well. I did a good job, and it was as sharp as it was before all that cutting. This is my gf cutting it, I don' have such delicate hands LOL! :D


 Getting there one slice at a time.



Will post final photos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks for the tour Loris, very entertaining!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is great. Thanks for a great topic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Keep em coming - I like watching WIP threads

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

Loris aka @Strider , here is the photos you requested, from ours Sunday meeting. Yes, we drink coffee but did drink a beer later.
Australian wood day !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai

....and more detailed photos for woodaholics

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Tom is the top photo beefwood? If so that's top grade stuff man. I have some BW but nothing that good.

Loris can't wait to see the spoon finished - it's my bucket list whenever I find that damn bucket.


----------



## Molokai

@Kevin 
yes its beefwood. I only have one piece and its going to NY.
maybe @bench1holio have more.
also that needlewood is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Thank you all! The wood Tom brings meets borderline sanity! Real gems haha
Stupid me, forgot to bring all those knives I'm working on. Also, there are some photos regarding aviation ;D Hold yer horses chaps!


----------



## Strider

I had some more work to do in the museum...so I snapped these photos ;) Shhhh!
Huge shells, big cannons. Russian armory, cyrillic writing. Lowest caliber is 30 mm hahahah



The AA machine gun is still in front.


 Recognize this canopy? :D


 Landing gear I guess. And flaps in the background.



Hull pieces. If they are made out of MG alloy, I'm snatching one hahahahha!


 As if.


 This is sweet. Rear view prism!


 Altitute/speed charts.


 No clue, for real.


 Aaaand this prongs prooved useful, so I will steal the design! There is a spring on the left hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Strider

Sprung's the man! x)) Superb!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai

Loris! You are eating pizza and opening boxes of wood. Wood addict !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Strider

Hahahaha thug life! 
Boy, that box of sweets sure got the looks of other stuedents, for sure. All I lack is a nice Hirter beer ;D

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Strider

Ah...college days... ;)


 
What?! I can enjoy, can't I? :D


 Applied arts college always has a thing or two to show- this pine log was cut into pieces and used in all sorts of projects- some benches, some cubes and who-knows-what. Those guys (mostly really handsome girls) are all liberal and smoke too much and drink to compensate their sanity. I stopped counting the rings at around 120! 


 New batch coming soon! ;)


 

Feel free to move the thread in the Kenbo's chat room if you find it more appropriate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Last beer time with Tom- as always, he has a block or two to show! 


 
Here you go, Tom, the pics of those ivory pieces. I will try to use a higher magnification microscope intended for metal microstructures...until then, these might prove handy. 
As you can see, around the voids there are cracks which resemble bone. Then, there are these porous holes, which also resemble bone- Google comes in aid yet again! The pits/holes are called Haversian System holes and indicate bone, not ivory. But, they are seen by a lupe, a magnifying glass or by eye, no one mentions microscope. Also, these Schreger lines are a common in destinguishing whether the ivory is from elefant, mammoth or boar tusks. but, the lines are seen under a polarized light- a photo copy machine will do.


 






Take a look at the hole on the left, just above the grid lines. You see the crack lines?


 And again, this is a great shot!


 Sadlym the pictures of the edge are hard to take :I


 
Now, this amazing, flakey structure is on the rough side, the back side of the piano keys, which are glued to the wood. 


Some more tests need to be done- "Then take the needle and touch the ivory in a non-conspicuous spot. True ivory cannot be burned but if it's bone or plastic a burn mark will be left. This tip was given from an episode of Flea Market Mania."
At this point I would say the keys are not man made, but I can't tell if they are bleached bone or ivory. I will try out some more tests.

Any idea what these will be? x))

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai

Thx Loris. I suspected old piano keys are not ivory. Probably cow bone or similar.


----------



## Strider

Bleached bone I recon, judging by the intense white color on the underside...nevertheless, a fine piece for jewelry! I wonder, though- no one mentions flex test- bone is plyable, tusks/teeth shouldn't be! I am right, am I not?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

i believe everything thin enough can be bendable, even steel....


----------



## Strider

Perhaps, but at some point it starts to be harder and snap it goes! These pieces, however, seem to flex with ease!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Just the regular update;
Valentine's day. I'm not the man who loves his lady just one day in the year, and spends xyz amounts on useless gifts...I am more creative :D A box of fresh from the oven donuts, a nice flower bouquet and a surprise weekend trip and a sleepover in a castle where rarely anyone ventures in. In the time of this photo, she was still in bed studying.


 
On the way over...



Final destination ;D



Then there's this heaven on Earth, where I have a weekend house. @gman2431 this se will make you drool! The water's full of life. On the other side of the bay is our dear friend Tom. 



The island of Cres and a 300 m long smooth as woman's bosom pebbles.


 Find my house! :D My home town on the right, and the mountains behind. dark photos are due to bad cell phone.



The path to the second big beach.



Reading house in the garden of a villa.


 And that villa xD



Yes, you may envy me!


 Sex on the beach? Not the drink, for that matter :D



I hitchike a lot...and the roads can be empty and beautiful nontheless!


 The Bakar (copper) bay. Tuna fish were always hunted here, monstrous in size! My gf and Tom are on the other side of it.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431

Well I know who I'm asking to be my Valentine next year! Lol

Waaaayyyyy cool man.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Strider

Hahhaha you rascal! :D Wish I had a better cam! :S I'll find some more photos ASAP!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Strider said:


> My gf and Tom are on the other side of it.


Whoa there bud

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Loris you live in paradise (winter excluded). Awesome photos and captions. This is a way cool thread.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strider

Hahaha NYWT, you rascal! Good one, though!
Kevin, yes, Croatia is amazing, geographycally speaking. Amazing wilderness...both maritime and continental, mostlty both in the same, small area!
That villa ain't my house, just for the record!


----------



## Strider

Oooh, I got things to catch up with, lol!
Bura wind. Blows like hell, lifts the sea's aerosols. 


 

 But brings nice weather afterwards.


 

 Just a compilation of some photos I took on the way home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Strider

Silence of the lambs :D


 The criminals, they keep me awake at night!


 The beauty of the mist


 

 On the way to Tom...for a quality beer time. He lives just a click left from this island peek.


 The sunsets never get boring around here.



This was taken from Tom's garden.


 I found out his stash of goods which he gets the ladies with! Charming bastard :D A gold mine for Paris fashion week entourage, or Milano Expo! :D
There were lots of woods, lots of colors....


 Vibrant, each one of them! As time goes by, the wine gets scarce, and images blurry :D


 


Then there were glowing condoms...


 Some twisted ass jewelry each chick would want to own!


 Tom and his bags :p I guess cocaine dealing is obsolete, out of the fashion. Fashion is now in fashion ;))






We go to drink coffee (yes, the mistresses think we do that, buahahah)



He keeps photo-bombing me in the middle of the night with these photos, and I keep wondering if I am dreaming a perfect knife or has it already been done? :O

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai

hahaha, funny and way cool !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider

Haven't posted in a while, I forgot about the thread. To contemplate, here are a couple of carvings...form one priest's living quarters.

"A smart man has to get drunk in order to live with fools."


 

"Someone drinks from happiness,
someone drinks from sorrow,
I drink from early morning!"


 
He has quite the furniture. I don't know what wood it's made from. Veneers, most of them.


 A nice birch wood carving...and our Bašćanska ploča (Plate from Baška), an old monument written in glagolic font.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

I love your posts Loris. Fascinating. Don't make us wait so long next time. :-D

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ironman123

Thank you for posting photos of that beautiful place.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

Don't mind if I do!

Looked behind the corner, saw this! :p


 
Kotli, Istra half island, Croatia; Amazing and idyllic small village with a stream and yellow/gray streaked sandstone, took one piece for sharpening. Was rather cold so the stream froze. But, I, being a child, have to jump in the puddles.


 

 
Very ery fine sand on the bottom...clay like.

 

 Though this seems like a pipe, it is not, just a waterfall eroded 6ft hole I'm just standing on...What? You're not my mother!



Sunny days are always good for traveling...Pula, Istra peninsula, Croatia. Amphitheater!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Strider

I am having a lot of fun here!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

I was just thinking of you the other day!!! Wondering if you were lost in the mountains or what?!?!


----------



## Strider

SAdly I haven't! I am working from 6-14.30, but I have more sunlight! It is a blast here, I was honestly surprised with the easygoing people mentality. Nobody is troubled. And your humor is breathtaking! 
Well, Walmart was a cold bucket of water in the morning! I like riverfishing, got these ~10" trouts, and a roommate got a 18 " brown. What a living! :)

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Loris that's totally cool man that you're having a good time!! 

I wish I was closer so I could meet up with ya!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Liking that you're loving your time here Loris! Soak it in. Hopefully you meet a girl that steals your heart and you decide to stay. We would be better for it. Croatia's loss.

I know you love your beautiful country and for good reason, just giving you some of that "breathtaking humor" haha I love the loss of translation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider

Just to renew the thread a little bit...before making a USA life thread y'all would like to see!

A fellow fisherman caught this one. Two pounds, give or take.


 
What DUI stands for in Croatia is...find a better parking spot.


 
Buco's plateau...amazing maze of water carved limestone.





 


 


 

Winter finally came...and this black barrel loves snow more than I do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Strider

Still alive and going great! :))
I met your lass, @Mike1950! Soon she'll take me up to the roof...so my girl can order her to push me over!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Loris what's going on man?!?! You still in the states? @Strider


----------



## Strider

Aaaaye, that I am!
We had lousy internet in YNP, and my neighbors streaming Netflix didn't help much. When they left I could actually send an email!
My phone doesn't recieve the SIM cards as they are all 4G now and mine is 3G. Darn Verizon!

I have to shorten my trip for two weeks though; my love is dying and I have to see her off. I would not forgive my self if I stayed and didn't see her...payed a lot of money to change the tickets, but I have priorities. I flew today from Vegas to NYC; leaving in two days. That's ok; all the parks and cities will wait for me as well as you folk!

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## gman2431

So sorry to hear that, Loris... 

Safe travels on your way back home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

That really stinks Loris, safe travels. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider

Thanks. That's life, huh?
I did, however, have a great summer. I'll keep posting photos as always. I'll be back before you know it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

We sadly had to put her down sevetal hours ago. She was weak and stopped breathing easily, up to a point where she had seizures. Called the vet to make her sleep for eternity. She'll be hunting mice and rats in the Elisians!
Good dog.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## ripjack13

Strider said:


> We sadly had to put her down sevetal hours ago. She was weak and stopped breathing easily, up to a point where she had seizures. Called the vet to make her sleep for eternity. She'll be hunting mice and rats in the Elisians!
> Good dog.



Awe......I'm sorry to hear that Loris.
My condolences....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Loris, at least you where there for her, that means a lot. I'm very sad for your loss.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Its tough losing our 4 legged friends...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strider

Thank you all! Your sympathies mean a lot to me.


----------

